

Show HN: www.seeflo.com – see what people do on your site - jbverschoor
http://www.seeflo.com/

======
arnel
It's can be great service - but for now there is some annoying bugs:

i can't rename an account. when i try to - it say: We're sorry, but something
went wrong. If you are the application owner check the logs for more
information.

* The Filters (link?) not working..

Ideas/suggestions for improvement: * Let several users to access the same
account - i'm working in a small company and need couple of accounts... * Let
me remove sessions - i don't want all of them.. * What about adding an heat
map?

Anyway, looks promising!!

~~~
jbverschoor
Thanks! I'll keep you posted. The teams is technically working, but I haven't
created the ui yet, as I assumed it would take some time before someone needs
it :-)

------
syllogism
This really needs a video or something. As it is, I can't tell whether the
service even actually exists at the moment.

~~~
jbverschoor
Do you happen to know someone who can do this for a small fee?

The service is working. Not just collecting email + cc ;)

------
BCheex8
Amazing! I've been looking for a tool like this for a very long time now.

------
dailen
Great looking service

~~~
jbverschoor
Thanks! Any feedback or suggestion is welcome.

~~~
flexleads
I'm intrigued by this, but no demo. Asking for my credit card without a whole
lot of explanation about how the service works.

~~~
jbverschoor
Can you send me an email to keep you updated?

There's a free plan which doesn't require a creditcard (A lot of articles ay
you should ask for this asap, so this is why)

I need more info + a demo on the site yes.. I was thinking about just having a
link which takes you to a page which will replay your current session.

